

The Hacker Network - need feedback - clneagu

Almost every day we read news about Google or Facebook failing to protect our privacy, about Twitter selling huge databases with "our" data or similar bad things social networks of all kind do to us.<p>I believe that where technology is concerned, if you wait enough time somebody else will eventually do the work but I got tired of waiting and started on my own.<p>I need your honest opinion and if the idea doesn't seem entirely stupid to you maybe you could help somehow.<p>My current setup:
Fireox + dotjs + node.js server on my computer (Chrome should work just as well).<p>Using dotjs I can inject a small piece of code in every web page I visit.
At this point the code is just a console that allows me to tag the page or send the page link via email but one could easily add any other functionality with small amounts of javascript code (chat, g+ stream, twitter, ...).<p>The console talks to the node.js server via socket.io and everything is very responsive. Being injected into every page the console has access to all of the contents of the page even when logged in or over https.<p>For the moment the local node.js server only stores the history, the tags added from the console and sends data via email but it could easily share a directory with your friends just like Dropbox, run a torrent server or talk to other similar node.js servers directly or via a proxy.<p>This is just a proof of concept but it works really well. I don't see myself sending links to my friends using anything else, using read it later or other bookmarking service. This way I can keep control of my data and my social graph. The bonus for keeping almost all the functionality on the client is that we don't need much centralised infrastructure ... all that is needed are maybe some proxies.<p>So ... what do you think?<p>P.S.
https://github.com/clneagu/pig
======
mvasilkov
I think you forgot the GitHub link :)

Also I love the idea of distributed and fully dynamic network, I think there
was some project like that in the past. They built distributed imageboard
modeled loosely after 4chan, which was actively used by 1,5 people grand
total.

~~~
clneagu
<https://github.com/clneagu/pig>

I get the fact that something like this might be used at first by paranoid
people but give it a few more privacy meltdowns :)

Besides that it could save allot of money in data center costs. I see
something like this supported by Mozilla when Google stops the spice flow :)

